# Wer kennt Tor Johansen ?



## Globetrotter (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo Boardies,

ich war letztes Jahr am Steinsfjord zum Hechtfischen und hatte bei Tor Johansen ein Haus gemietet.Er gab mir bei unserer Abreise seine E-Mail Adresse,nun ist diese aber nicht mehr gültig.Ich möchte gerne nächstes Jahr wieder dorthin und suche eine Adresse oder Telefonnr.
Das  Haus hieß "Krepseberget"


Wer kann helfen !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gruss Globetrotter


----------



## Kunze (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt Tor Johansen ?*

Hallo!

Guck mal bitte hier.

Alle mit diesem Namen in Norge.

Unter Velg Sted kannst du noch die Region oder Stadt eingeben.

Wichtig wäre wirklich zu wissen, wie genau die Ortschaft heißt.

Dann kann man das Ganze noch mehr eingrenzen.

Ich weis, viel Kleinarbeit... #h


----------



## Kunze (1. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt Tor Johansen ?*

Hallo!

Wie schaut`s aus?

Bist du bei der Suche weitergekommen?

Es gibt weitere Möglichkeiten direkt im Umkreis zu suchen... #h


----------



## Globetrotter (2. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt Tor Johansen ?*

Hallo Kunze,



vielen Dank für deinen Tipp,bin der Sache etwas nähergekommen.Konnte die Suche etwas eingrenzen.

Ich habe durch Zufall seinen Sohn gefunden der ist Guide bei Kingfisher und an den werde ich mich wenden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Globetrotter


----------



## Kunze (2. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt Tor Johansen ?*

Hallo!

Klingt gut.

Ansonsten hätten wir beide gemeinsam weitergegrast.

Hab am Sonntag zwei Mails an die Turistbüros in Englisch geschickt mit deinem Ansinnen.

Bin mal gespannt was da so kommt. #h


----------



## Globetrotter (2. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt Tor Johansen ?*

das ist suuuper,daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht.


Wenns Klappt gibts auch ein paar schöne Bilder und einen ausführlichen Bericht im Board.  #6 

Gruss Globetrotter


----------

